# Does Big Al's have a return policy for dead saltwater fish?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Just got a schooling bannerfish from Big Al's on Black Friday. Anyone know what their return policy is in dead saltwater fish? I heard they have a 5 day DOA warranty for freshwater but does this apply to saltwater?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

For some stores if you buy livestock when it is on sale you do not get any warranty with it. I am not sure about bigals specifically though, you could always call them? Good luck


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

For saltwater your on your own at big Al's.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

i was gonna say, if its alive when it leaves, its up to you. if it dies i guess you SOL


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Because of the sensitivity of saltwater fish i dont know of any store with a warranty.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a common "rule" that there are no guarantee on SW livestock as there are so many variables involved and their sensitivity vs FW. If you have a good rapport with one of the staff, they usually bend the rules and discount your next SW purchase.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would also assume that any fish (healthy at the moment of purchase) that you got from the member here is out of warranty.

For me it also applies for any used equipment working at the time of the purchase

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with the other members here. As a general rule, there are no guarantees/warranties with Salt water livestock. That being said; if you have a good rapport with staff your next purchase may be discounted. A long time ago (LONG time ago); some LFS would ask for the frozen carcass of the recently deceased (some people would abuse the LFS unwritten policy). The rapport isn't about favourtism; it's about getting to know the customer over a period of time and feeling comfortable that the customer's system's parameters are suitable and not some person that just threw salt into an aquarium and immediately began adding livestock etc..

Also it is worth noting that AK recently posted (elsewhere) a warranty on livestock with proof of purchase (I don't know if Salt applies) and Coral Reef Shop has been known to have a 50% off same fish purchase for an untimely death. Again; it may be an unwritten rule.


----------



## 76tmlfan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Nafb*

John has a 7 day guarantee with proof of death (the dead fish that is) I have used this Guarantee in the past not sure if he still honors it.


----------

